# Related Sites > SqlCredit >  I'll be at SQL Connections 2007

## rgarrison

I will be at *SQL Connections 2007* (Nov. 6-9) in Las Vegas.

Will you be there? If so, let me know. I always enjoy an opportunity to talk technology. Drop me a note at my personal e-mail.

Rob

----------


## rgarrison

SQL Connections was a great conference. It was definitely worth the time.

They had a really top-notch group of speakers. Highlights were
Kimberly Tripp's session on indexing (I've heard her speak at length on indexing before, but I always learn something new.)Andrew Kelly's session on server-side trace queuesAndrew Kelly's session avoiding recompilesGopal Ashok's talk on Change Data Capture in SQL 2008Don Kiely's Friday session on security
Rob

----------

